# Hacienda, a la caza de 200.000 vendedores irregulares en Internet



## amenhotep (18 Mar 2016)

Hacienda, a la caza de 200.000 vendedores irregulares en Internet

*El Plan de Control Tributario de este año les exigirá que paguen impuestos por negociar en la red entradas de fútbol y espectáculos, muebles viejos, joyas...

*
*Malas noticias para el comercio electrónico de carácter doméstico. El Ministerio de Hacienda ha puesto su punto de mira en la compra-venta de objetos por Internet a través de casas de subasta como eBay o Vibbo. Ya ha identificado a unos 200.000 defraudadores.
*

Según ha sabido El Confidencial Digital por fuentes próximas a la Inspección de Hacienda, la Agencia Tributaria va a desarrollar protocolos de actuación sobre empresas y particulares que se lucran gracias al comercio electrónico.

Durante los últimos meses, los inspectores han estado cruzando información de más de 200.000 dominios para su incorporación a las bases de datos de la Administración Tributaria.

Desde el mes de abril, desplegará actuaciones dirigidas a la comprobación de los beneficios obtenidos por los distintos agentes económicos que utilizan la red como medio para publicitar bienes y servicios. Se citan, por ejemplo, la venta de entradas de fútbol y conciertos, joyas, muebles viejos...

Hasta este momento, la vigilancia se limitaba fundamentalmente a los alquileres y cesiones de viviendas por Internet. Ahora se quiere dar un paso más.

Aflorar rendimientos ocultos
Hacienda se servirá del análisis y explotación de la información disponible en Internet que permita descubrir actividades o rendimientos ocultos y el tráfico ilícito de bienes.

Después, planificará actuaciones de control sobre aquellos fabricantes o prestadores de servicios que comercialicen sus bienes o servicios a través de Internet para garantizar la adecuada tributación en España de las rentas generadas en la actividad económica. Les exigirá, por tanto, que comiencen a pagar impuestos por ese rendimiento obtenido.

Compras y ventas sistemáticas en la red
Según las fuentes consultadas, los inspectores perseguirán a los sujetos que se dedican a comprar y vender un determinado tipo de objetos de forma sistemática, como si fuera parte de su actividad habitual.

Este sería el caso de una persona que, por ejemplo, se haya especializado en vender muebles antiguos y se dedique a adquirirlos por Internet y después revenderlos. En esa circunstancia puede hablarse ya de “actividad” y será requerido por los técnicos de Hacienda para reclamarle el pago de los impuestos correspondientes más los intereses de demora.

Captación de información económica
La Agencia Tributaria está utilizando un programa informático diseñado para explorar páginas de Internet de forma metódica y automatizada. Realiza la captación disponible en la red de todo tipo de información económica que circula por la red. Se llama Web Spider o araña de la web.

Internet posibilita la existencia de actividades total o parcialmente sumergidas junto a otras que, bajo apariencia extranjera, son en realidad empresas españolas que usan las nuevas tecnologías para intentar eludir sus obligaciones fiscales.

De esta forma, por ejemplo, se obtendrá información de empresas y particulares que colocan publicidad de sus servicios, productos o bienes o de actividades cuyos datos, al ser cruzados con los declarados, permitirán chequear lo que dicen que ganan y la realidad de sus negocios.

En este plan, Hacienda pretende también utilizar técnicas de análisis de las redes sociales en operaciones comerciales. La intención es identificar patrones de comportamiento que se corresponden con actividades defraudadoras tradicionales, como las tramas carrusel en el fraude de IVA o el uso de testaferros.

Cuenta ya con unidades de auditoría informática, que en 2015 han realizado operaciones destacadas entre diversos cárteles de venta de pescado, carnes o recambios de coches de segunda mano a través de chatarrerías. Con estas actuaciones ha descubierto bolsas de fraude cercanas a los 300 millones de euros.


Hacienda, a la caza de 200.000 vendedores irregulares en Internet


----------



## sergi88 (18 Mar 2016)

Me alegro, cuanto peor, mejor.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Mar 2016)

Hijos de puta...no se les ocurrirá meter la lupa por el culo a las multinacionales que cada año defraudan casi un 0,8% del PIB.


----------



## dragon33 (18 Mar 2016)

Las grandes fortunas, a esas las dejamos. Mejor vamos a por un pobre desgraciado en paro que se quiere sacar unas perrillas por internet.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (18 Mar 2016)

Pero protejamos a los manteros.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2016)

Me da la sensación de que el becario de Hacienda se va a tener q hacer muchas horas extras, partiendo de la base de que hay un gran deficit de inspectores y funcionarios de Hacienda, no se como piensan hacerlo

Ya sabemos eso de poner puertas a Internet y tal

Me da que es el tipico mensaje de Ojo que estamos ahi, pero poco mas pueden hacer


----------



## sirpask (18 Mar 2016)

Jeje, no estan dejando mas remedio que usemos el trueque 2.0. 
BTC.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 08:47 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que el becario de Hacienda se va a tener q hacer muchas horas extras, partiendo de la base de que hay un gran deficit de inspectores y funcionarios de Hacienda, no se como piensan hacerlo
> 
> Ya sabemos eso de poner puertas a Internet y tal
> 
> Me da que es el tipico mensaje de Ojo que estamos ahi, pero poco mas pueden hacer



Bots que controlan las transferencias Bancarias, ya los hay.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Mar 2016)

LOL, si es como noxtrum, el buscador de telefonica que iba hacer competencia a google, podeis dormir tranquilos, xD


----------



## amenhotep (18 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que el becario de Hacienda se va a tener q hacer muchas horas extras, partiendo de la base de que hay un gran deficit de inspectores y funcionarios de Hacienda, no se como piensan hacerlo
> 
> Ya sabemos eso de poner puertas a Internet y tal
> 
> Me da que es el tipico mensaje de Ojo que estamos ahi, pero poco mas pueden hacer



Sería relativamente fácil programar un crawler y realizar análisis estadísticos y seguimiento de productos en tiendas de ebay.
Por otro lado es verdad que hay muchos particulares ejerciendo actividades económicas en B en Wallapop y Facebook.


----------



## Dr Polux (18 Mar 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Sería relativamente fácil programar un crawler y realizar análisis estadísticos y seguimiento de productos en tiendas de ebay.
> Por otro lado es verdad que hay muchos particulares ejerciendo actividades económicas en B en Wallapop y Facebook.



Ya pero entiendo que tiene que ser para clientes con altas ventas, transferencias de mas de 1000 euros o asi, para los que hacen poca cosa o de segundamano no tiene sentido.

al final parece que lo mejor es irse a plataformas de venta entre vecinos o de ciudad.. quedar y dar el producto en mano y el dinero tb.. bueno ahi lo dejo para un emprendedor con vista


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Mar 2016)

200.000 DEFRAUDADORES. A este paso todo el mundo va a ser defraudador y va a vivir con miedo de que vayan a por el y le arruinen la vida.

Yo me alegro porque muchos de esos pringaos votaron a partidos progresistas y ahora van a disfrutar de lo votado.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 10:18 ----------

Aver si es verdad que contratan a nuevos inspectores y que vayan a por todos los DEFREUDADORES progres que venden mierdas por internet.

Todo el mundo debe disfrutar de lo votado.


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2016)

Lo siguiente debe ser revisar todas las farolas y coger teléfonos de los que dan clases de refuerzo, ingles o guitarra!!! mano dura!!!

Las sicavs que sigan tributando al 1%, eso sí.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (18 Mar 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> 200.000 DEFRAUDADORES. A este paso todo el mundo va a ser defraudador y va a vivir con miedo de que vayan a por el y le arruinen la vida.
> 
> Yo me alegro porque muchos de esos pringaos votaron a partidos progresistas y ahora van a disfrutar de lo votado.
> 
> ...



Ya somos todos peligrosos delincuentes, ¿o nunca te has descargado una película de internet?


----------



## amenhotep (18 Mar 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Lo siguiente debe ser revisar todas las farolas y coger teléfonos de los que dan clases de refuerzo, ingles o guitarra!!! mano dura!!!
> 
> Las sicavs que sigan tributando al 1%, eso sí.



Lo de las sicavs es un mito que ya no cuela. Es como si digo que los fondos de inversión están libres de impuestos. ¡¡Hasta que al final cuando rescatas el dinero es cuando pagas los impuestos!!

La sicav es un producto financiero como cualquier otro. Si en España hubiera seguridad jurídica, Amancio Ortega crearía más empresas en lugar de guardarlo en su SICAV.

Más daño que las sicavs hacen los miles de locales sin alquilar y a precios prohibitivos en toda España, el fraude en alquiler de pisos y casas turísticas, el fraude consentido que es la tributación por módulos en la hostelería, etc


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2016)

Y los que organizan viajes de estudios!! el otro día había unos limpiando coches para sacar pasta pal viaje y no me dieron ni factura ni ostias!!!!


----------



## Hacendado (18 Mar 2016)

defraudador = persona que intenta salir adelante trapicheando por Internet en ebay, segundamano, wallapop, etc

Es brutal la represión del gobierno español.

Eso sí, a Apple ni tocarla.

APPLE: La filial española de Apple pagó 2,4 millones en impuestos en 2014 | Economía | EL PAÍS

Apple Marketing Iberia señala que no ha tenido ninguna inspección de Hacienda

Hay que sacar dinero para pagar a los apesebrados.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (18 Mar 2016)

Polux dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que el becario de Hacienda se va a tener q hacer muchas horas extras, partiendo de la base de que hay un gran deficit de inspectores y funcionarios de Hacienda, no se como piensan hacerlo



Es que tampoco lleva mucho tiempo. Hacen una carta modelo absurda, dónde amenazan con la crucifixión. La mandan de forma automatizada a una lista pregenerada de forma semiautomática. De los que reciben contestación de abogado los descartan del proceso. Los que no reciben De los que no reciben contestación, comienzan a generar multazo tras multazo. Y de los que contestan por las buenas, lo mandan al técnico de su zona, que tiene ya la carta tipo de "no ha quedado suficientemente acreditado que se trate de una venta de segunda mano por un importe inferior al de la compra original menos depreciación." La carta te la mandan con la paralela. Que pagas. Estupendo. Que te opones, te mandan una carta exactamente igual, diciendo que siguen sin encontrarlo suficientemente acreditado, y que si no estás de acuerdo tienes la vía contencioso-administrativa.

No se tienen que leer ni un puto papel de los que les mandas -solo hacen ojeo en diagonal para validar si están hablando con un particular o con un abogado, que va a judicializarles el proceso-. No tienen que analizar pruebas. No se trata de una inspección stricto sensu. Se trata de recaudación Nottinham-style de las que nos tienen tan acostumbrados a los autónomos.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 11:54 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Ya pero entiendo que tiene que ser para clientes con altas ventas, transferencias de mas de 1000 euros o asi, para los que hacen poca cosa o de segundamano no tiene sentido.
> 
> al final parece que lo mejor es irse a plataformas de venta entre vecinos o de ciudad.. quedar y dar el producto en mano y el dinero tb.. bueno ahi lo dejo para un emprendedor con vista



Se hace automatizado. Notificas a e-bay, e-bay te manda el listado con las cantidades por la cuenta que les trae, y mandan de forma automatizada las cartas. Hacienda aplica ese sano principio cruzado de "Mátalos a todos, Dios arriba ya decidirá quién va al cielo, y quién va al infierno".


----------



## iPod teca (18 Mar 2016)

Que puto asco joder. Van siempre a por los mismos.
Pongamos que cada uno debe 1000 € de media a hacienda y se sacan 200 mijones de euracos.

Coño, si solo el Puyol debe 2000 me cago en todo! Y al Osborne le permiten aguantar 5 millones durante años...

Joder, si mi empresa miro el otro día y sale en el listado de Montoro, que debemos más de 1 millón de euros ¿¿¿y nadie en Hacienda se enteró que el presidente o CEo o el hijoputa ese no pagaba ni SS ni IVA en 4 años????

Que se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Lo siguiente debe ser revisar todas las farolas y coger teléfonos de los que dan clases de refuerzo, ingles o guitarra!!! mano dura!!!
> 
> Las sicavs que sigan tributando al 1%, eso sí.



hacienda saliendo a la calle a buscar economia sumergida? no lo veran tus ojos ni los mios.

Para ellos lo facil es buscar con un click en el ordenador a los que ya tienen fichados que son los idiotas que se han dado de alta en autonomos y aperecen en el sistema.

El que pone un papel en una farola no esta en el sistema y nunca va a recibir una carta precisamente por eso, no sale en el ordenador.


----------



## bondiappcc (18 Mar 2016)

A lo mejor Internet no es más que una cárcel con mil ojos i micrófonos donde poco a poco vamos entrando sin darnos cuenta.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (18 Mar 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Lo de las sicavs es un mito que ya no cuela. Es como si digo que los fondos de inversión están libres de impuestos. ¡¡Hasta que al final cuando rescatas el dinero es cuando pagas los impuestos!!



No lo rescates entonces. Las SICAV se utilizan para tener y gestionar propiedades. Juan Nadie tributa cuando gana dinero a un porcentaje de dos cifras. Y luego, se compra el coche. La SICAV primero compra el yate, y luego lo descuenta de beneficios, y luego paga el 1% de lo que quede.

Y luego, no se inspeccionan a las SICAV. 

No te tengo que contar qué pasa si un grupito de amigos intentáis montar una SICAV, y cuando alguien de pasta de verdad intenta tener una para él solito, qué son los mariachis, ¿no?

Los que trabajáis de matones de Montoro lo tenéis cada día más crudo para contar películas.


----------



## Avanza (18 Mar 2016)

pues aunque no me parecen bien muchas de las medidas impuestas por hacienda esta me parece fenomenal.

Pues no hay empresarios que venden miles y miles de euros todos los meses funcionando por internet como si fueran particulares cuando facturan más que muchas empresas legales...


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (18 Mar 2016)

Corríjanme si me equivoco pero en España vender siendo particular un bien de segunda mano por debajo del precio de compra, no requiere IVA - al no haber valor añadido. 

¿Contra quien dicen que van a cargar esta vez estos hijos de puta?


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (18 Mar 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Corríjanme si me equivoco pero en España vender siendo particular un bien de segunda mano por debajo del precio de compra, no requiere IVA - al no haber valor añadido.
> 
> ¿Contra quien dicen que van a cargar esta vez estos hijos de puta?



Para eso están las reinterpretaciones de las normas tributarias. Parece como que no los conoces...


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Corríjanme si me equivoco pero en España vender siendo particular un bien de segunda mano por debajo del precio de compra, no requiere IVA - al no haber valor añadido.
> 
> ¿Contra quien dicen que van a cargar esta vez estos hijos de puta?



reinterpretaran la norma que mas les convengan a su conveniencia, bajo alguna retorcida excusa "contra el fraude" y te sacaran los cuartos con sancion incluida.

No podras acreditar que el cacharro usado que vendiste lo habias comprado antes (no guardaste la factura durante los 5 años siguientes a la venta del mismo) y presumiran que hubo un beneficio economico no declarado


----------



## DONK (18 Mar 2016)

El titular es un poco engañoso.Dice que hancazado a 200k defraudadores y dentro dicen que han investigado 200k dominios.Entonces solo han cazado a un defraudador por dominio?

Ademas 200k personas me parece demasiado,no creo que vayan a por todo el mundo que ha vendido su movil por internet,si lo hacen estamos en la fase final de la operacion saqueo,a ver como queda todo esto.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (18 Mar 2016)

irbis dijo:


> Para eso están las reinterpretaciones de las normas tributarias. Parece como que no los conoces...





euriborfree dijo:


> reinterpretaran la norma que mas les convengan a su conveniencia, bajo alguna retorcida excusa "contra el fraude" y te sacaran los cuartos con sancion incluida.
> 
> No podras acreditar que el cacharro usado que vendiste lo habias comprado antes (no guardaste la factura durante los 5 años siguientes a la venta del mismo) y presumiran que hubo un beneficio economico no declarado



No, si no pongo en duda de que tenemos reinterpretaciones legislativas e inseguridad jurídica por un tubo... pero de hacerlo a saco, se cargan todo el mercado de segunda mano de un plumazo, sin ni cambiar las leyes que lo protegen. 

Entonces, ¿los manteros donde quedan en todo esto? Ellos si tienen derecho pero tu no y tal ::

---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 22:32 ----------




El Cuidador dijo:


> todo el mundo que ha vendido su movil por internet,si lo hacen estamos en la fase final de la operacion saqueo,a ver como queda todo esto.



Es lo que decía, legalmente tu puedes vender tu móvil usado por debajo del precio de compra, legalmente. 

Joer, es que si no, por el mismo rasero no podrías vender tu coche de segunda mano. 

Webs como autoscout, autocasión, etc... se irían a la mierda hoy mismo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Mar 2016)

dragon33 dijo:


> Las grandes fortunas, a esas las dejamos. Mejor vamos a por un pobre desgraciado en paro que se quiere sacar unas perrillas por internet.





Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Pero protejamos a los manteros.




Hay gente que han agradecido los dos mensajes, cuando ambos son contradictorios entre sí. ::


----------



## euriborfree (19 Mar 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> No, si no pongo en duda de que tenemos reinterpretaciones legislativas e inseguridad jurídica por un tubo... pero de hacerlo a saco, se cargan todo el mercado de segunda mano de un plumazo, sin ni cambiar las leyes que lo protegen.
> 
> Entonces, ¿los manteros donde quedan en todo esto? Ellos si tienen derecho pero tu no y tal ::
> 
> ...



Los manteros no salen en el ordenador, hay que salir a la calle a buscarlos, correr tras de ellos e incluso arriesgarse a que te den un guantazo.

Y despues de todo ello se pueden encontrar con que sean insolventes y la sancion nunca la cobren, por eso se van directamente a por el ciudadano medio, ese que tiene una cuenta corriente o una propiedad que embargar, porque al final es de lo que se trata, de trincar pasta facil


----------



## GoldFever (19 Mar 2016)

Están desesperados, ya no saben de dónde rascar. Ahora va a empezar a saber todo el mundo las consecuencias de votar a socialistas, sean del PP, sean del PSOE.


----------



## Capitan Cavernicola (19 Mar 2016)

¿Hacienda no somos todos no? Pues a tomar por culo hijos de puta.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (19 Mar 2016)

Mientras tanto el populacho, pagando los derroches de la casta publica y de la banca sobre todo via impuestos, no vaya a ser que se les acabe el chollo.

:vomito:

Espero que algun dia se encienda la mecha y que el pueblo salga a recuperar lo que es suyo, pero sobre todo eche a patadas a la basura que nos gobierna.


----------



## tastas (19 Mar 2016)

Me alegra que hacienda ayude a OpenBazaar a disrumpir con mayor fuerza.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Mar 2016)

No os preocupéis. Sólo irán contra "los ricos".


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (19 Mar 2016)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> No, si no pongo en duda de que tenemos reinterpretaciones legislativas e inseguridad jurídica por un tubo... pero de hacerlo a saco, se cargan todo el mercado de segunda mano de un plumazo, sin ni cambiar las leyes que lo protegen.



Cuanto antes te des cuenta que al funcionario se la trae floja, mejor.

Lo único que le preocupa es alcanzar objetivos para cobrar prima. Si tiras de buscador, tienes unos hilos épicos con ElenaFrancis al respecto -insinúa en varios hilos es inspector de hacienda-.

Te pongo un caso 100% real. Compro una máquina industrial, que no tiene uso particular -porque no tiene cómo ser usada de forma particular-. Con factura, y número de serie para factura. Vendo exactamente la misma máquina, con factura y número de serie de la misma factura, justo después de recibirla. Me llevo un margen -pequeño en proporción con el coste de la máquina, de solo un dígito porcentual-. La máquina guarda relación directa con mi sector de actividad del IAE. Destaco que es tecnológicamente imposible que yo fabrique o haga aparecer la máquina de la nada.

Una persona con luces entiende que si compro la máquina y la vendo después, y en ambas facturas viene el mismo número de serie, es una operación de compraventa, y se tributa por la diferencia. ¿Correcto?

Pues si piensas que es correcto, haberestudiao. Si hubieras opositado, te habrías dado cuenta como muy astutamente se dio cuenta el inspector de hacienda que no había dejado suficientemente acreditado que adquiriera en primer lugar la maquinaria para su venta; por lo que no procede su desgravación. Lo que supone que debía haber tributado por el importe total de venta, y no por la diferencia entre el precio de compra y de venta. Dado que el margen es de un dígito porcentual, y el tipo impositivo de dos, los impuestos superan al margen. De hecho, he pagado casi un 1000% de impuestos sobre beneficios e esa operación. Lo que, evidentemente, no es confiscatorio para nuestros queridos capangas de Montoro. 

Con absolutamente todo en regla, tributo por ingreso, no por beneficio. Ahora ponte la mano en el pecho, y dime que estás seguro que el técnico que le toque a un vendedor de segunda mano va a aceptar una transacción de la que probablemente ni guarde factura de la compra original; y, si la guarda, igual no ha puesto el número de serie en la factura de venta o no aparece en el de la compra. O igual el inspector, en aplicación de la nueva LGT, considera que las facturas de compra y de venta no son medio de prueba. Puede hacer lo que le salga de sus opositados cojones. Estad a su merced. Y si no te gusta, siempre te queda la vía contencioso-administrativo.

Te suelen cascar menos de 2500, porque saben que encima de eso te sale a cuenta el TEA, por lo que cobra un abogado fiscalista. Cuando el ojo de Montoro se posa en tí, te limitas a meter los 2500 que te van a robar todos los años en tus cálculos de coste, como estimas las "caídas de género" del camión o como estimas los robos de inventario. Es solo otra banda de ladrones más, solo que esta tiene el armamento más poderoso, tienen más información de ti que cualquier otro merodeador, mucho menos ética que cualquier mafia estándar, y la diferencia de otros extorsionadores, a estos les va a dar igual cargarse tu negocio. Cuentan con otros 40 millones de siervos que extorsionar. Al menos, las otras mafias organizadas te extorsionan hasta lo máximo que te puedan sacar sin hacerte quebrar, pero no más; porque ellas si que no pueden sacar de un negocio cerrado.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 20:44 ----------




Capitan Cavernicola dijo:


> ¿Hacienda no somos todos no? Pues a tomar por culo hijos de puta.



[youtube]1mNpy-wLJ6Y[/youtube]

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 20:47 ----------

[youtube]obq-NhHereE[/youtube]


----------



## Shureño (20 Mar 2016)

amenhotep dijo:


> Sería relativamente fácil programar un crawler y realizar análisis estadísticos y seguimiento de productos en tiendas de ebay.
> Por otro lado es verdad que hay muchos particulares ejerciendo actividades económicas en B en Wallapop y Facebook.



seguro que nadan en el dolar ...


----------



## Alexcandas (22 Mar 2016)

Yo sinceramente no lo veo mal si yo tengo que pagar Hacienda por qué el resto no y no dejan de facturar a particulares por lo que las ventas son muy relativas


----------



## Gorgias (22 Mar 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Hay gente que han agradecido los dos mensajes, cuando ambos son contradictorios entre sí. ::



Para nada son contradictorias, se trata de atacar a la clase media, dejando aparte a los dos extremos de la escala social; los ricos porque se defienden y los pobres porque son insolventes.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Mar 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Lo siguiente debe ser revisar todas las farolas y coger teléfonos de los que dan clases de refuerzo, ingles o guitarra!!! mano dura!!!
> 
> Las sicavs que sigan tributando al 1%, eso sí.



Hombre, pues el tema del intrusismo si que había que mirarlo.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Mar 2016)

Seguid enviando vuestra mercancia por Packilink y similares, total, como no guarda constancia de las operaciones... o si?


----------



## luismarple (28 Mar 2016)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Hombre, pues el tema del intrusismo si que había que mirarlo.



Si se dedicasen a inspeccionar en condiciones a los cinco grandes del IBEX sacarían mucha, muchiiiisima más pasta, pero claro, así el ministro de turno luego no tendría su asiento en el consejo de administración al salir del gobierno.


----------



## Avanza (28 Mar 2016)

en lo de las Sicav creo que todos estamos de acuerdo (salvo los interesados y los políticos por las razones que ya se saben) , ahora bien, una cosa no quita a la otra. 

Lo ideal seria que quitaran las Sicav pero también que controlaran las personas que venden por internet sin pagar impuestos, sobre todo por lo que dicen arriba del intrusismo.

Hay paginas webs de tiendas que parecen 100% serias que sacan todos los meses miles de euros de beneficios y detrás no hay nadie dado de alta....


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Mar 2016)

Y como siempre quedan menos controlados los de arriba que evaden impuestos y los colectivos privilegiados por debajo como los manteros que ni impuestos ni derecho de estar en España, los que venden mercancía robada en el rastro y no les piden facturas de lo que venden, etc...


----------



## susanojuicio (29 Abr 2016)

quien es el ganado al que esquilmar?
quienes son los pastores?

pues eso joder.


----------



## Bangbang (29 Abr 2016)

A mi me parece perfecto que se persiga a las tiendas de Ebay. Lo que no puede ser es que te encuentres gente que vende gafitas de sol desde su casa a precio puta y luego el de la óptica de barrio que echa más horas que un tonto tiene que cerrar por la presión fiscal, entre otras. 

Un tío que tiene 50.000 votos en Ebay y no ha pagado ni 1€ de impuestos en 10 años, venga no me jodas!!


----------



## Triunfador (29 Abr 2016)

Desde que el dinero de los servicios sociales *lo acaparan los extranjeros* (y ciertas ONG) el pagar impuestos da por el culo. Entran ganas de incendiar Roma. Es una manera de decir el asco que da... lo que nos están haciendo.



_________________________


----------



## Monty (30 Abr 2016)

Bangbang dijo:


> A mi me parece perfecto que se persiga a las tiendas de Ebay. Lo que no puede ser es que te encuentres gente que vende gafitas de sol desde su casa a precio puta y luego el de la óptica de barrio que echa más horas que un tonto tiene que cerrar por la presión fiscal, entre otras.
> 
> Un tío que tiene 50.000 votos en Ebay y no ha pagado ni 1€ de impuestos en 10 años, venga no me jodas!!



¿Y la culpa quién la tiene?; ¿el que vende diez gafas al mes o la presión fiscal confiscatoria sobre autónomos y empresas en este país?


----------



## sirpask (30 Abr 2016)

Por cierto, 200.000 nucleos familiares que viven de la compraventa por internet, pueden ser casi. 500.000 votantes.

Idiotas!, formar una plataforma, y amenazar con votar todos a una... A los politicos se les caeran las bragas por intentar daros lo que pedis.
Asi hacen los lobbis.


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (1 May 2016)

Bangbang dijo:


> A mi me parece perfecto que se persiga a las tiendas de Ebay. Lo que no puede ser es que te encuentres gente que vende gafitas de sol desde su casa a precio puta y luego el de la óptica de barrio que echa más horas que un tonto tiene que cerrar por la presión fiscal, entre otras.
> 
> Un tío que tiene 50.000 votos en Ebay y no ha pagado ni 1€ de impuestos en 10 años, venga no me jodas!!



Así es. Hay gente que se saca unos buenos beneficios con su trapicheos en internet (conozco varios casos de sacar cinco cifras al año de beneficios), sin pagar ni un duro de impuestos, haciendo una clara competencia desleal con el señor que tiene todos sus papeles en regla, paga a sus empleados y su Seguridad Social, etc. 

No van a ir a por el que vende un ordenador viejo por 200 €, joer. Pero los que hacen ventas regulares como negocio... que paguen como todos. Nos ha jodido.


----------



## Brotoloigos_borrado (1 May 2016)

jejejejeje a pagar impuestos que hay muchos funcivagos que mantener.


----------



## kopke (1 May 2016)

¡Remad! ¡Remad!


----------



## tastas (1 May 2016)

Sheldon Cooper dijo:


> Así es. Hay gente que se saca unos buenos beneficios con su trapicheos en internet (conozco varios casos de sacar cinco cifras al año de beneficios), sin pagar ni un duro de impuestos, haciendo una clara competencia desleal con el señor que tiene todos sus papeles en regla, paga a sus empleados y su Seguridad Social, etc.
> 
> *No van a ir a por el que vende un ordenador viejo por 200 €, joer. *Pero los que hacen ventas regulares como negocio... que paguen como todos. Nos ha jodido.



Dales tiempo.



taptap


----------



## Trollkien81 (1 May 2016)

Manda cojones... que por cuatro perras pongan la maquinaria del estado a trabajar y los golfos que se llevan millones fuera, encima les perdonen...

Dps diran que no saben porque del auge del populismo...


----------



## La Tabiques (1 May 2016)

Ya que los unicos legales que cumplen con todo son los funcionarios y el resto de sociedad es una escoria defraudadora exigimos al estado que nos haga a todos funcionarios , no solo a los muy cercanos a los politicos , los cuales la mitad son funcionarios......


O TODOS FUNCIONARIOS O NI UN FUNCIONARIO CON PLAZA EN PROPIEDAD 

O FOLLAMOS TODOS O LA PUTA AL RIO


----------



## enladrillador (1 May 2016)

Y a los que tienen su dinero ganado aqui en paraisos fiscales y todo el fraud de las del IBEX? Esos nada no?

El fraudo de las electricas y la mafia de las funerarias?  Tampoco verdad?

Van por el que gana 600 euros y consigue sacar otros 100 en ebay

hijos de puta, ojala volviera quien yo me se del pais vasco...


----------



## Louis Renault (4 May 2016)

kopke dijo:


> ¡Remad! ¡Remad!


----------



## El pernales (6 May 2016)

Volveremos a la venta local con los carteles en las corchetas de los supermercados. O al trueque, o quizá al estraperlo. Lejos de internet y de sus redes. 
Que den por el culo a grandes empresas y multinacionales, que sólo tributan el 1% y reciben encima ayudas y subvenciones, en lugar de joder a quien se busca la vida por internet para sacarse 100€ más al mes. 
Estamos en la neofeudalización de la sociedad y hoy, como ayer, sólo pagamos los mismos.
La historia se repite y nunca va a terminar.


----------



## r@in (6 May 2016)

1ª regla básica si no quieres pagar impuestos: No dejes rastro del dinero.

Por otro lado, no veo mal que los que vendan más de una cantidad X paguen impuestos como todos.


----------

